# invasive grass in hay field



## trailtec (Sep 20, 2009)

Could someone tell me what I (and everyone else around here) have in my hay fields in southwest va. Everyones hay fields and yards and every where is fill with a tall thin stemed grass that has a small 3or so in. long seed head on it and no leaves....it almost looks like a really small wheat head and not as big as a fescue head. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This site may be helpful...you have some pictures. There are some questions to help narrow the search. It is from the University of IL...it may not have what you are looking for in VA, but I have found their reference material to be very good.

Weed Identification

Good Luck and let us know what you find out. Thanks.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

trailtec said:


> Could someone tell me what I (and everyone else around here) have in my hay fields in southwest va. Everyones hay fields and yards and every where is fill with a tall thin stemed grass that has a small 3or so in. long seed head on it and no leaves....it almost looks like a really small wheat head and not as big as a fescue head.
> Thanks for any help


From what you're descibing, sounds like maybe quack grass?.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like marshall rye, It has been everywhere this year!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

OkhayBallr said:


> Sounds like marshall rye, It has been everywhere this year!!


I agree....the cool spring has really made it explode. I've never seen so much as I have this year.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats a new one for me. Never heard of Marshall rye.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Heres a rye/bermuda patch I cut today, Notice the dark green lines between the windrows, thats from the anhydrous application, not that the rye is off the bermuda will go nuts!!!!


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

cozyacres said:


> Thats a new one for me. Never heard of Marshall rye.


Marshall is a popular variety of annual *ryegrass*, not rye.

Rye usually refers to winter rye, a cereal grain similar to winter wheat.

Both winter rye and ryegrass are used for winter and spring pasture in the south, and winter rye is most commonly used for early spring pasture in the north.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

prairie said:


> Marshall is a popular variety of annual *ryegrass*, not rye.
> 
> Rye usually refers to winter rye, a cereal grain similar to winter wheat.
> 
> Both winter rye and ryegrass are used for winter and spring pasture in the south, and winter rye is most commonly used for early spring pasture in the north.


The annual ryegrass we plant for grazing here in Northern Wisconsin will not survive the 30 to 40 below winter temps, so it doesn't "get away from us"

Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cozyacres said:


> The annual ryegrass we plant for grazing here in Northern Wisconsin will not survive the 30 to 40 below winter temps, so it doesn't "get away from us"
> 
> Thanks


Usually annual ryegrass will not survive up here but last winter we had more snow cover than usual and I think it all survived.

In spring of 09 interseeded alot of winter killed alfalfa with Annual ryegrass/Orchardgrass.Well instead of Alf/Orchard I have Alf/Orchard/Ryegrass in 2010.


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like KY Bule Grass


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

The picture you have is of Italian Ryegrass - it is a very fast spreading winter perennial. We have a very tough time with it in Alabama in dormant bermuda.


----------



## kimber55 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Cheatgrass or downe brome*?
Horrible here in Central VA. older orchardgrass hay field. Can't even attempt to bale it just falls apart.
Will be killing and starting anew for next year.


----------

